# "How to speak Democrat"



## Archangel M (Jul 6, 2008)

A fairly concise version of the basic differences between conservatives/republicans and (American) liberals/democrats.

From the conservative/republican point of view.

Probably funny to some and not to others, but a pretty entertaining speech from a politician.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, most of that was over the top hyperbole for effect, but for some it it, it is SPOT on..

but it is ALL funny


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 6, 2008)

So that's what goes on in there...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 6, 2008)

Argument with no proof, reducto ad hitlerum (in principle), and reducto absurdum. Nice.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2008)

Who let Limbaugh write his speech?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2008)

How to speak Republican. :rofl:


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 7, 2008)

also funny


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 7, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> Argument with no proof, reducto ad hitlerum (in principle), and reducto absurdum. Nice.


 
I submit to you that arguing "reducto ad hitlerum (*in principle*)" is, in fact, a form of reducto absurdum [sic].  Nicely played, sir.  *golf clap*


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm surprised and disappointed that a speech like that would occur in the US House of Representatives.  One would hope that the discourse would be at a higher level then that...


----------



## Kacey (Jul 7, 2008)

_Attention all users:_

Given the direction the discussion has been taking on this one, it appears that the Comedy Cafe is the most appropriate location for this thread, so it has been moved there.

Karen Cohn
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 7, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I submit to you that arguing "reducto ad hitlerum (*in principle*)" is, in fact, a form of reducto absurdum [sic]. Nicely played, sir. *golf clap*


 
Instead of reducing to Hitler he is reducing it Socialism. Which is also a major no-no in the US. So, that is the principle behind Reducto Ad Hitlerum (which is to reduce to something thought evil). So, Nicely played on your own part.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 7, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> How to speak Republican. :rofl:


 
Alot of that was Reducto Absurdum, and a few fallacies I've not heard before. ('we only use logic, you only use fallacy' for starters).


----------

